# Starting to stock up...



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

My humidor has been pretty under used as of late, only holding a few sticks at a time as I bought them from the local B&M. After getting tired of the poor selection, I decided to hop across the border and stop in at a Tinderbox after my fiancee was done at David's Bridal of course...lol!

Today's haul included:

NUB 354 Connecticut
Ashton Corona
Rocky Patal Vintage 1999 Conecticut Petite Corona
Rocky Patal Vintage 1990 Corona
CAO Brazil Robusto?
Oliva Serie G Torpedo?
Punch Elites Corona

Some of the names of the sizes I'm not too sure on, I was basing my choices on price primarily...damn recession! Maybe some people can help me out if I've named some sizes incorrectly.

As well, I snapped some pics of a Partagas Culebras that I picked up a week ago for myself and some friends as we part ways from university.

Still a ways to go before the humi is full, but I think I'll be making a Taboo sampler order today and that should get er done!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pickups! 

I actually just got my first culebra in today from cbid. Its a Sol Cubano culebra that is smelling great. I've always been interested in getting one since I seen them. Now I just need to find two BOTL/SOTL's to smoke 'em with!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup James :tu The Vintage 90 and Oliva G are a couple of my faves! Let me know how the 99 is, been wanting to give them a try. btw, do the Tampa Sweethearts still come with a wooden tip? :lol:


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice pickup James :tu The Vintage 90 and Oliva G are a couple of my faves! Let me know how the 99 is, been wanting to give them a try. btw, do the Tampa Sweethearts still come with a wooden tip? :lol:


I'll be sure to post my thoughts on the 99 and the 90, these are the two I'm looking forward to the most because of the good reviews I've read.

Yeah, the Jewels Sweets are there as my quick front porch smokes...and yeah, they've got the wood tips! They're actually not that bad, and for the price I don't mind having a few packs kickin around. But with some of these nice additions today, I don't think they deserve to be in the same humidor...lol!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pick up...love the wooden tipped as well....


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

If you are coming over from Canada, check out smokin Joe's on Saunders settlement rd. It is probably only about 20 minutes from the bridge. They have a walk in humi, and I have scored some pretty good deals.


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

8ball917 said:


> If you are coming over from Canada, check out smokin Joe's on Saunders settlement rd. It is probably only about 20 minutes from the bridge. They have a walk in humi, and I have scored some pretty good deals.


That's where I'm headed the next time I go over. We were just south of Buffalo today and I had to decide on Nice Ash Cigar Lounge in Depew or Tinderbox in Williamsville. I chose Tinderbox even though it was a farther drive because I thought they might have a better selection.

It was kinda neat because they had a cigar lounge in their humi room. Coming from Canada, we don't get such luxuries, but I'll tell ya it was a smokey 20 minutes while I was making my selections! We were in a hurry to get back home, so we didn't stay to have a smoke in the lounge. They were watching a soccer game...not my sport, so it was ok I missed it!!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice pick ups enjoy!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, looking forward to trying some new brands.

...just ordered a sampler pack from Taboo...uh oh! Gonna need a new humi if this keeps up!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

J.C. said:


> I'll be sure to post my thoughts on the 99 and the 90, these are the two I'm looking forward to the most because of the good reviews I've read.
> 
> Yeah, the Jewels Sweets are there as my quick front porch smokes...and yeah, they've got the wood tips! They're actually not that bad, and for the price I don't mind having a few packs kickin around. But with some of these nice additions today, I don't think they deserve to be in the same humidor...lol!!


We will help you break this habit! :smoke2:


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Taboo order just got shipped...woo hoo! Now the waiting game to see if it makes it past the "gatekeepeers" (AKA customs).


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice grabs. That Partagas Culebra is an awesome smoke.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

All great pick-ups, enjoy.


----------



## TheBigNasty (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool. Have a blast !!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

I got the Taboo order in and already smoked a couple before I realized I never took any pics to put on here...oh well. I'll post a couple tomorrow, but it's just the sampler pack, so nothing new. I also placed an order with Atlantic which should arrive next week, so I'll be sure to post those. I think I need a bigger humi!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

J.C. said:


> I got the Taboo order in and already smoked a couple before I realized I never took any pics to put on here...oh well. I'll post a couple tomorrow, but it's just the sampler pack, so nothing new. I also placed an order with Atlantic which should arrive next week, so I'll be sure to post those. I think I need a bigger humi!!


Rob and the crew at Taboo are top notch! :tu So you've been stocking up for the wedding I see! :smokin:


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

For the wedding....and for myself! lol! I've found that I've been smoking more often than before...ever since joining this forum...hmmmm...lol!

I've already got some CC's set aside for my boys at the wedding, and now I'm trying to find some value priced sticks for myself that still taste good. The AF Special Selection you sent me was great, so I ordered a couple 5-packs along with Spanish Galleon and Gran Habano #1. Damn slippery slope!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

J.C. said:


> For the wedding....and for myself! lol! I've found that I've been smoking more often than before...ever since joining this forum...hmmmm...lol!


Someone was there to push me down the slope in the beginning. Glad we could be of assistance to you! :biggrin:
Glad you like the AF SS, unbelievable value IMO. So have you toasted the Culebra yet?


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> So have you toasted the Culebra yet?


Believe it or not, no not yet. My get together with some friends has been put off until next week, so I'm hoping to get er done then after some time at the driving range - got to work on the golf game now that the nice weather is here to stay!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's a pic of my Taboo order I received a couple weeks ago. It included one each of:

Costa Rica Maduro Churchill
Dominican Maduro Toro
Ecuador Connecticut Robusto
Special Forces Original Toro
Special Forces Boot Camp Torpedo
Twist Torpedo
Habano Sun Grown Toro
Limited Reserve Havana Torpedo
Limited Reserve Connecticut Toro
Limited Reserve Maduro Robusto

The Ecuador Connecticut and Habano Sun Grown are missing from the picture...they are no longer with us, but were enjoyed and will always be remembered!

Atlantic order pics to come!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

I got my Atlantic order in the other morning. The humi is completely full now, so either I have to stop making orders, or get a larger one...hmmm...lol!

This order included:

10x AF Special Selection Brevas
5x Gran Habano #1 Rothchilds
5x Spanish Galleon Classic Coronas
5x Spanish Galleon Camaroon Coronas

Got them all for $50...can't complain for $2 per stick average price! I'm trying to find cheap cigars that I can stock up on and are still good. I enjoy the AF's, so they're a winner. I tried a Spanish Galleon Classic and found it very woody and nutty, but I think they will mellow out with time. So far so good.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup James! The AF Brevas have never let me down. They get even better with a few months of age. Awesome pickup for under $2.00 :tu

Go with a cooler for your next upgrade! Much cheaper! Just make sure it's a big one! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are some good smokes that you got. The cuelebra is sweet!!!!!!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

The Patel 99 Connecticut is among my fav sticks.

Nice sticks you have in the box.
Tom


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

yep James is sliding fast!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet pickups there James. I feel your pain. I just received an order today (2 boxes cc's). This is my 3rd order this year. I need another humi!!!! Damn. Can't smoke them fast enough.


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments everyone! Long way to go before I have a nice collection like many of you, but I think I'm off to a good start. A big thank you to the Puff community for the wealth of information that has steered me away from making expensive mistakes!!



GlockG23 said:


> yep James is sliding fast!


At least it's a relaxing, satisfying slide!! The fiancee shakes her head whenever I make an order...but when I tell her how much I'm saving compared to our B&M, she changes her tune!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice start!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, the slope getting more and more slippery...

Took advantage of the Memorial Day 35% off sale at Taboo. I loved that Twist so much I had to order 10 more...lol! Got the Toro 6 x 50 size and Rob was awesome enough to include a couple Taboo coasters that I'll be putting in my makeshift cigar room!! You da man Rob!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

James you have officially slipped down the slippery slope. But man those twists are great cigars.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pick up James, now that you've spent all your money, is the wedding still on? :lol:


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice pick up James, now that you've spent all your money, is the wedding still on? :lol:


LOL!!! when you look at the cost of a wedding, 10 cigars seem pretty reasonable!! At least thats what I tell her! Things are moving along nicely though, and the 27th is creeping up fast! It'll be nice when everythings over and we can relax...with some stogies of course!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

James, the cost of the wedding is just the beginning! You have the rest of your life to pay for the marriage!

It's all good though, glad you found someone to share your dreams with! :tu


----------

